# Excitement Biting?



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

How do you deal with dogs that bite or nip when happy excited? 

Our dog has started nipping at us only when we go in the car. She started nipping my son's shoulder and I didn't believe it at first. Then today, I took her for a ride and she bit the seatbelt strap. Then she nipped my arm. I know she's not aggressive toward anybody, but I am a bit concerned.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan has bouts of that - yes she's 7 - I put my hand under her muzzle, force her to look at me and say No firmly but not harshly. The puppy gets loopy when it's walk time, he bites at Morgan, steals my shoes and will nibble on my jacket. I just say We can't go for a walk until you calm down. He knows what calm down means







whether or not he does it is so puppy.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Indigo does this on occasion, we quickly took it under control when she did it to my husband one morningwhile he was in bed.. in a very bad spot, she bites, just with the very front of her teeth, just a little nib.
I dont think she's done it since he yelled at her LOL


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Boss gets excited about the vacumn. He has learned he is not supposed to bite at it. So now when I vacumn he grabs one of his squeaky balls and follows me around with it squeaking the whole time. It was not anything I taught him to do - just something he started doing on his own but it seems to be like a pacifier to him







So along with telling your pup no maybe you can try to redirect her to something more appropriate to put in her mouth that she likes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your dog???


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My dog did the same darn thing. When I git in the truck her would grab me by the arm, nothing mean, and was just so excited. 

So now when we leave the house I make him sit and stay. In the house, in the laundry room, in the garage and then by the truck's door. If he does not obey we start over.

Before, I would just give in, but requring he obey has worked.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My dog did the same darn thing. When I git in the truck her would grab me by the arm, nothing mean, and was just so excited. 

So now when we leave the house I make him sit and stay. In the house, in the laundry room, in the garage and then by the truck's door. If he does not obey we start over.

Before, I would just give in, but requring he obey has worked.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

ak gsd... LOL!! we have a problem with the vacuum/ swiffer/ duster too- anything that makes a swishing motion she just can't help but CHASE. i'll try the toss a million toys at her instead. (i wonder if that would be a 'reward' to her though?)

i'm not sure how to handle it in the car, but if and when she does those "nips" we say "No!", cross our arms and walk away. Biting means no playing or attention for you.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

She's 14 months old. This is something that has been going on for about 2 months. At first I didn't believe it from other family members, but when she did it to me, it's like oh wow! This has to stop.


I know it's just her way of showing excitement.


----------

